# short rant..



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

ok so my neighbors have an outside kitten.. the same one i introduced in the meet Bailey post... Bailey is now a month?? or about older. is still an outside cat.

Sooo the rant is... WHY the heck get a kitten who is now about 16 weeks old, leave it outside. WHILE you go out of state and NOT have anyone coming by to feed it!!!! this kitten has never hunted, has no instinct or urge to hunt as far as I can tell... was born indoors so was not taught to hunt.... 

Now I don't know why they went out of state. could be for a vacation, could be for a family emergency... but how hard is it to ask someone to feed the cat?? My kids have been coming in daily for 3 days now, saying Bailey is at the door, she needs food....

ok done ranting.. nothing to see here.. go on about your day.


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

sad. sad. sad. poor kitty. i'd be tempted to arrange a disappearance.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with D'Lynn. 

Very sad


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I would but she is one of my son's teachers of all things.. and kids would say something....

But its going to rain later and she has all these packages that were delivered. I am sooo going to watch them get ruined on her uncovered porch..

Which BTW I learned from my cats....


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

good move. and if you should just happen to mention this predicament to a friend who just happened to drive by while the kids were asleep....
No, i'm not usually this devious. only when it comes to starving kitties.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

D'Lynn said:


> only when it comes to starving kitties.


Yeah I am an enabler.. Bailey's been getting my backup stash of wet food. But what can I do.. tell my kids, who I have been raising to take care of our pets. that a hungry kitten "is not our problem"? And that is fine to just look away and hope for the best... <sigh> I am a sucker for the furballs I know.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> Yeah I am an enabler.. Bailey's been getting my backup stash of wet food. But what can I do.. tell my kids, who I have been raising to take care of our pets. that a hungry kitten "is not our problem"? And that is fine to just look away and hope for the best... <sigh> I am a sucker for the furballs I know.


I think it makes you a warm and caring person for doing that.

I like the way D'Lynn thinks


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Screw that, I'd call animal welfare on her. tell them she's left a young kitten outside while they left town and there's no food or water. Let them cite her and take the cat from her.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

unfortunately there are no laws about outside cats wandering, ect. she isn't caged and can seek shelter. And all they have to say is "someone was supposed to come by..." but there is also nothing saying that outside cats cannot be picked up either. she is not collared, not microchipped and not spayed.. so for all anyone knows she could be a stray. And for all I know it could have been a family emergency and she could have asked someone.. but I doubt it. 

and here is the link if you want to see cute kitten pics 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/143302-meet-bailey.html

oh yes and animal control is over run with cats at the moment.. or thats what they said...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How long are they going to be gone? I'd bring Bailey in for the time that they're gone so that she can at least have some kind of shelter. And so what if this is one of your son's teachers? She's obviously not a very good one judging by her actions with Bailey. She does NOT deserve to have any pets, especially a small kitten.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

JenRo said:


> Yes, exactly... and if you are worried about the consequences you would have with your neighbor, just call anonymously...


nope would not be worried about those at all... not much of a people person.. I can handle it.. but my youngest is in one of her classes and no need of him dealing with it.

Heck I didn't even know she was gone til my other neighbor said she went to tennessee the other day... and I don't know when she will be back. I would take her in but she currently perfers my dogs doghouse on my porch too my 4 cats.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

This is disgusting and constitutes animal cruelty in my book. A kitten? Removed from it's indoor home and dumped outside in an unfamiliar location to fend for itself? 

Cruelty, plain and simple.

Under no circumstances would I be able to stand by and watch this happen. That poor little kitten would most definitely be finding itself a new home, like, yesterday. (And I did lots of things my kids didn't know about while they were growing up).

AC


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

I experienced a similar situation, with someone telling me she was going out of town for the Christmas holidays and I asked who was coming to care for the dog and cat and she said, "Oh, they hunt" (this might be why a previous dog they owned was shot by a neighbor for going after his goats)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Quick update.

neighbors are still out of town. Bailey has officially moved into the kitten room. She will be vetted next week and already has a forever home waiting. A guy i know living 3 hours away will be driving to pick her up in two weeks. He lost his cat several years ago but came to visit me for my Birthday and fell in love with her and is ready for a companion. She will be a indoors cat.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> Quick update.
> 
> neighbors are still out of town. Bailey has officially moved into the kitten room. She will be vetted next week and already has a forever home waiting. A guy i know living 3 hours away will be driving to pick her up in two weeks. He lost his cat several years ago but came to visit me for my Birthday and fell in love with her and is ready for a companion. She will be a indoors cat.


Awww that's wonderful news. I was just thinking about this a few minutes ago and was wondering what was going on!

Thank you for finding her a loving home


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That is wonderful!!! You did a great thing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Perfect! Well done!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

BotanyBlack said:


> Quick update.
> 
> neighbors are still out of town. Bailey has officially moved into the kitten room. She will be vetted next week and already has a forever home waiting. A guy i know living 3 hours away will be driving to pick her up in two weeks. He lost his cat several years ago but came to visit me for my Birthday and fell in love with her and is ready for a companion. She will be a indoors cat.


And have put in writing that he will NEVER dump her outside if he goes away for a trip. HECK, get him to join Cat Forum so we can all see updates on Bailey.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't believe your neighbor was so irresponsible and negligent! Kudos to you for finding Bailey the home she deserves!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

You did the right thing by that kitten, BotanyBlack. She's lucky she has you in her life.

God bless you!!

AC


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are offically a kitty hero! I love that she will be 3 hours away.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad Bailey is getting a better home!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

pics taken today

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-q14wVxo2rP8/Tg0cs-9nRqI/AAAAAAAAADI/e7_EdDfA-TU/s1600/IMG_0180.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-niLp0UXoaZQ/Tg0cxK9-X8I/AAAAAAAAADM/WpfagH82uUY/s1600/IMG_0167.JPG

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_VysyNor5PY/Tg0c3a3sKYI/AAAAAAAAADQ/En4kyJflv2c/s1600/IMG_0169.JPG


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a beautiful kitten! I can't believe someone would leave a kitten outside like that!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, please update so we can hear how the neighbors react when their kitten is 'missing' xD
You did a good thing


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Very very well done - you did right for the kitten AND right by your kids - life lessons abound, they really do watch what we do more than hear what we say....from one stressed out mom to another job very well done.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd never normally agree with taking a cat that you know belongs to someone else just because they are outside, but i think this case is rather different. I don't understand why anyone would just leave a cat to fend for itself like that. Lucky kitty to have found you OP


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

melysion said:


> I'd never normally agree with taking a cat that you know belongs to someone else just because they are outside, but i think this case is rather different. I don't understand why anyone would just leave a cat to fend for itself like that. Lucky kitty to have found you OP


agreed, If the cat was being cared for, I would leave it. Its running about 90 degrees and higher.. no food, no shelter, no water. I have no indication that they bothered to even try to get anyone to care for it. I would have even been happy to put out food and water several times daily if they had asked. (and once I knew they were out of town, 3 days after they left. I did so.) I have another foster that is much younger then Bailey and in the time they have been gone she has caught up in size with her. Bailey has lost weight and was laying about in the heat really listless, so I made a choice to take her in and rehome her. I feel that the current "owners" were negligent and that i would have them lose her this way, then bury her. i do wonder f they have even thought about if she was doing well or not, but have seen no one come by to check.. and since the head of house is a teacher here, there are plenty of co workers , students ect, they could have called to say. " I am out longer then I thought, can someone go check on my cat?" As you can tell i am still not happy with them. they can be upset later about losing the cat, at least I will be happy she has a good home. Oh and the only reason I think they got the cat was to keep out snakes from the yard.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not surprised you are still unhappy with them. You did the right thing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

IF your neighbor says anything to you about the cat when they finally get home. Give them the "Too bad, so sad, you jerk" look. then ask them what arrangements they made for a helpless kitten. Let them know it was totally irresponsible. Teacher or not they need to be confronted. 

Ive had differences with my sons teachers and confronted them. They walked on egg shells after talking with me. This teacher needs an animal education!


----------

